# temp gauge one a 67



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

how has others added a gauge for the temp on their 67 instead of just using the temp light?
i would prefer using both at the same time and just use a gauge mounted on lower dash also
any ideas is most appreciated
thx


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My 67 has an underdash temp gage which came with a replacement temperature sensor that replaces the original temp sensor. This disabled the original factory tell-tale (idiot) light


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

i had thought about drilling and tapping out the other flat area on the opposite side of the intake but dont want to alter the intake.
was hoping there was another way to have both as i wanted all the lights to work also even tho their almost useless in reality
i guess ill have to go that route like yourself.
thx 05gto


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

How about drilling and tapping a hole for the other sensor in the water outlet? Some later model outlets are even set up this way for thermal vacuum switches. That way, you would be modifying a cheap, readily available part, or using a junkyard part. You could also install it in the upper rad hose, like those old CA smog device kits had. Or, better still, plunk down the Big Bucks and get and install a Rally Cluster dash, that comes with the guage!!!! Have fun...
Jeff


----------

